# my 'lil puffer



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

got him a few days ago, he got bullied by his first tank mates- convict and kribensis... so i fed them to my rhom! that'll teach them.
here he is now, he has calmed own alot and he has a funny personality.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Cute lil guy!

Thats funny you feed the convict and kribensis to your rhom


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

go on stu, tell them the convict/rhom story
















Lush looking puffer!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Very nice pickup! Puffers are such a great fish to own.

. . . and that is pretty hilarious about the convict/kribensis debacle.










Were you picked on as a kid?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Aaah, he looks so cute. Great pick up


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> got him a few days ago, he got bullied by his first tank mates- convict and kribensis... so i fed them to my rhom! *that'll teach them*.
> here he is now, he has calmed own alot and he has a funny personality.
> [snapback]853528[/snapback]​





















Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Cute lil guy!
> 
> Thats funny you feed the convict and kribensis to your rhom
> 
> ...


I want to hear the story!!!!!!!!!!

BTW, Hes awesome looking Puffer


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

haha cool nice fich :laugh:


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

when i put the con in with the piranha, i think the con may have been in heat or sumthin... neway i put her in and all through the day the con was trying to lip lock, chasing the rhom around the tank and basically trying to mate. it looked like typical bredding courtship.
the con (3") was chasing around a 6" rhom around the tank all day. pretty funny to watch i got a vid of it. i think my rhom finally had enough in the night and bit through the con in one bite... looking at the body in the morning there were loads of eggs in her belly... maybe she was tryin to mate


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

I had one also, my Reds split him in half!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

the puffer is cool looking.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> when i put the con in with the piranha, i think the con may have been in heat or sumthin... neway i put her in and all through the day the con was trying to lip lock, chasing the rhom around the tank and basically trying to mate. it looked like typical bredding courtship.
> the con (3") was chasing around a 6" rhom around the tank all day. pretty funny to watch i got a vid of it. i think my rhom finally had enough in the night and bit through the con in one bite... looking at the body in the morning there were loads of eggs in her belly... maybe she was tryin to mate
> [snapback]854023[/snapback]​

























Damn Horny Con....thats what it gets for sexual harrassment :laugh:


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

hehe we have one too, dont let them fool ya, their twice as mean as they are cute


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

What size tank is he in?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hey that looks just like mine!!


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

cute lil guy. dont think i will ever own one but puffers r cute


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

what kinda puffer is that?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Green Spotted Puffer.


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

He is so cute I want him!


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

Does he eat?


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

my rhom would love him


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

dude that thing is cute!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

you now gsp's are brackish right?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

puffers are poisonous - i wouldnt recommend feeding him to a rhom!
he is in a 17gal,the gal the lfs said he would max out at 10cm, but i dont think gsp's will get that big.
she told me that the puffers had been only in freshwater since they got to the shop, but he does look slightly unhealthy sometimes and sits at the bottom of that tank, i will add a little salt i think.
he eats bloodworm and loves it, he also eats snail to trim his beak down.
cheers guys, he is well cute


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> puffers are poisonous - i wouldnt recommend feeding him to a rhom!
> he is in a 17gal,the gal the lfs said he would max out at 10cm, but i dont think gsp's will get that big.
> she told me that the puffers had been only in freshwater since they got to the shop, but he does look slightly unhealthy sometimes and sits at the bottom of that tank, i will add a little salt i think.
> he eats bloodworm and loves it, he also eats snail to trim his beak down.
> ...


Actually green spotted puffers grow to 17CM or MORE snails are good.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

green spotted= brackish


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

you need to feed him some shell fish, snails ect, or else his beak will grow to long and he will not be able to eat properly, which will mean you have3 to pull him out tranqulize him with some clove oil, like 3 drops in a coolwhip container. Then once he is tranqulized, you take a cuticle trimmer, and clip his teeth, but not to short. You will probably have to do this any way.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

cute little puffer
and they are brackish


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

he is behaving, depressed and kind of sits in one corner. would this be a symptom of not putting him in brackish water?
i have heard of the trimming his beak once it get stoo long, but i feed him around 8-10 snails a week, each day about 2 or 3.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

ya he is probably stressed, because his water conditions ar not correct, thateasy to fix though, just add 1/2 the salt need for marine fish, and hell be happy in no time.


----------

